# Princess and Angel



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

The new girls we just got in.. I love Angels face.. they are both gorgeous though.. They are Owner turn ins.. 



Hi everybody! My name is Princess, I am the blonde of course, and my name says it all. I am lovable, full of fun, and I love to share a big smile when you scratch my belly. Well that last part may not be too “princess” like, but I like it anyway. My foster people think I am about four years old, and I am okay with that since a true princess never shares her age. My BDFF, that’s “best dog friend forever”, in the picture with me is Angel. I thought I would introduce myself first since most of the time she is busy playing with woobies and I am first to the fun. I never realized how much I would love living in a castle, but ever since we got to our foster home that is what it has been. We have certainly come a long way from living like the common folk out back in a hole or under a tree for shade.

Please excuse her she will go on forever. I am Angel and I am about seven years old, so I can add a little wisdom to this story. Princess is right we love being indoors and we have not even had one accident. We enjoy our new furry buddies too. Our people call them cats and they seem to love us back, even letting us lick them every once in a while. Most of all I love woobies! I think I would carry one around all day if I could. I guess my second favorite activity is getting my belly rubbed. Princess taught me that, some lady huh! I am as sweet as my name sounds and I think anyone could love me because I know I could love them.

We both are looking for a loving home with lots of attention. Our heartworm test was negative and our foster people have got us up to date on shots and meds. They are even getting our hair done to get rid of all our mats. Like we said we have come a long way and would just like a permanent home to call our own. If we can stay together that would make our day, but we know even individually we have a lot of love to give.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Lil what beautiful ladies! They are so sweet. Owner surrender? That amazes me, but I will never understand it probably. I hope they get homes soon.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

what beautiful girls.
thank you for giving them a loving place
and finding forever homes for them,
you are wonderful
hugs and kisses to them both
thanks for sharing their pictures and story


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous goldens. They sound like they really live up to their names. Hope they find their forever homes quickly.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is two gorgeous girls!!!!

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

yep owner turn ins.. They apparently used to wonder the neighborhood and this very nice couple found them. They called Mary and told her about them. She agreed to take them in the rescue if the owners wanted to place them in another home. They did. The owners also told Mary that they forgot to give their dogs HW meds for a few months.. we were verrrrry lucky that they both came up negative.. 


We are also very luck to find 2 great new foster parents.. the same couple that found these girls has agreed to foster and to continue to foster...isnt that great..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess and Angel..*

First of all I love their names and they are both GORGEOUS!!!!

Lil-thanks for loving and caring for them until they get adopted!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lil,
Those are very gorgeous girls. Thankfully they are both in good health. 
Hope they find a new home very soon. Maybe even that foster family will want to keep them.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Very sweet looking girls.
Thank you for rescuing them!
Hope they get homes soon!
Big hugs from me!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Princess was adopted this weekend.. woohoo!! 

Angel is still up for adoption..


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

They are both sooooooooo beautiful!!! I'm sure Angel will be in a new forever home very quickly!!! Great Job!!!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What darling girls. I sure hope they find a home soon! I would take them, but I would have a lot of explaining to do with the husband! Good luck.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That shouldn;t take time to find them knew homes. They are beautiful.

Hooch


----------

